# Making a custom ash tray



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Have any of you ever made a "homemade" wooden ash tray? I had a thought today of laminating some SC sheets and then carving out an ash tray from that. Maybe finish it in high gloss poly. What do y'all think? I'm open for suggestions and would love to see photos of your own creation(s).


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

I think it would look great, have you tried searching for one. My opinion of Pinterest is why buy it for $5 when you can make it for $10. Lol. I saw a pic of an ashtray that had cigar bands applied to it with a poly coating,looked neat.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Thig said:


> I think it would look great, have you tried searching for one. My opinion of Pinterest is why buy it for $5 when you can make it for $10. Lol. I saw a pic of an ashtray that had cigar bands applied to it with a poly coating,looked neat.


Yea, I've seen some of those too. I like the look of laminations when they're done right and thought SC sheets would be cool. IDK, I guess when I get my hands on enough sheets, we shall see. I could probably add some painted/stained sheets from cigar boxes also to add some flair. Whatcha think?
Time to go looking for some boxes to disassemble and sheets to acquire, I guess. @curmudgeonista sent me some in the Pass that I had intended to use in my tuppers, but I think I'll use them for this project instead.

Edit: Come to think of it, I think those sheets will be too thin. I need to find some thicker pieces. My wood humi might be on the chopping block soon. LOL


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

You mean like get a bunch of wood cigar boxes, take them apart, stack them, then glue them. Then you basically have a block of wood which you can carve out a bowl and use for an ashtray. That could be pretty cool.


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

What! No arty shell?

Carving through laminated wood is rough as hell on a carving knife or bit.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> You mean like get a bunch of wood cigar boxes, take them apart, stack them, then glue them. Then you basically have a block of wood which you can carve out a bowl and use for an ashtray. That could be pretty cool.


Yes! My thoughts exactly, although I may not do any carving.



Mike2147 said:


> What! No arty shell?
> 
> Carving through laminated wood is rough as hell on a carving knife or bit.


I thought about that too, not to mention time consuming. I'm thinking of either cutting the lamination into strips and making a square tray or leaving it in one block and using a router or Dremel to the bulk of the work. Haven't decided yet. What do y'all think?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

So the laminate glue isn't toxic? You'd think you add a little heat from the cigar it'd be... shall we say not so good for ya.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> So the laminate glue isn't toxic? You'd think you add a little heat from the cigar it'd be... shall we say not so good for ya.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Nah, I'll use standard wood glue.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I apologize for the overkill on this, but I'm on vacation........just tell me to shut up lol

So you could cut the SC sheets into strips and stack them like so.....just use some glue. If the strips are thin, laminating them would work to make them sturdy enough to stack, but as mentioned, could be a chemical issue. If you're using pieces from various boxes, the wood is thick enough to where you don't need to laminate. Plus, you'll get an artistic effect with using various pieces from different boxes.....

You could also get a cheap glass ashtray and build around it.

And you might want to laminate the bottom of the ashtray for cleaning purposes? So you can dump the ash out?

Again, this is overkill but it's fun so...... I might do one of these lol


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thought you knew something I didn't know.. That stuff is harsh.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Thought you knew something I didn't know.. That stuff is harsh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Nah, wood glue is harmless.


----------



## dortold (Jul 17, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I apologize for the overkill on this, but I'm on vacation........just tell me to shut up lol
> 
> So you could cut the SC sheets into strips and stack them like so.....just use some glue. If the strips are thin, laminating them would work to make them sturdy enough to stack, but as mentioned, could be a chemical issue. If you're using pieces from various boxes, the wood is thick enough to where you don't need to laminate. Plus, you'll get an artistic effect with using various pieces from different boxes.....
> 
> ...


Interesting concept, and nice draft. If I had the skill/druthers, I would just stack the tops and bottoms and only, and sand/bore it all into more of a bowl shape. But at that point, you're just using cigar boxes for the haecceity of it - just to be able to say "those are cigar boxes."


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

I have a wooden ashtray given me from a guy on another forum that he turned, not sure what kind of wood. I'm in the process of staining polying now. I've also seen people use the top of the cigar box with the artwork as a bottom to an ashtray, then use a different wood for the sides.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

dortold said:


> Interesting concept, and nice draft. If I had the skill/druthers, I would just stack the tops and bottoms and only, and sand/bore it all into more of a bowl shape. But at that point, you're just using cigar boxes for the haecceity of it - just to be able to say "those are cigar boxes."


Yeah, you could stack them up and then cut and sand into a bowl shape. A drill press or a dremel might help with the middle. I'm embarrassed I kind of thread jacked though, I apologize for that, it would be cool to see @LeatherNeck 's finished product to see what he was thinking.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

No, you're good @JohnBrody15. You haven't thread jacked, I asked for input.
That said, a walk-through at Lowes got the hamsters turning upstairs and now I've scrapped the SC sheets and cigar box idea. @dortold is right, kinda pointless to use the boxes except for the wood alone. 
I have now decided to laminate Poplar and Red Cedar to create the ash tray. Before laminating I'm going to do some extra cuts and rotations so that it really pops when finished. I'm using 1/4" thick planks of 2" and 4" widths and will alternate the stack as I build up the lamination. I'm planning on starting on it tomorrow and will post photos as I go. I've got enough wood to do two ash trays, just encase I screw up along the way. Or maybe I'll end up with two cool looking ash trays. Tonight I need to get it all sketched out.


----------



## Rafiki76 (Jul 27, 2017)

I have my background in mechanics, so I'm not a pro woodworker, but I would assume it would be safer and easier to build around a small glass ashtray than built a completely wood one. The sealant or glue as some have pointed out can't be safe when exposed to hot cigars constantly. I like JohnBrody15's idea, or you can simply line the inside with glass, but attaching it would be difficult and most likely messy. Look at the Genesis project ashtray, that is a wood facade over a glass tray, I would emulate that design. Keep us updated though!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Everything I f'd up in woodshop in high school turned into an ashtray....step stool>ashtray......end table> big ashtray.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey Gary @Cigary, I need a wood boat. Think you could build me a huge @ss ashtray? LOL


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I watched a guy carve a little single cigar rest/ashtray from a small block of wood one time up here around Gettysburg. He said he uses decent woods that hold up pretty good from large tree limbs he finds anywhere, like oak, maple, cherry, etc. I thought about making one sometime. Cut a piece of firewood into a block a have at it. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I watched a guy carve a little single cigar rest/ashtray from a small block of wood one time up here around Gettysburg. He said he uses decent woods that hold up pretty good from large tree limbs he finds anywhere, like oak, maple, cherry, etc. I thought about making one sometime. Cut a piece of firewood into a block a have at it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Cool idea for a rustic look.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

LeatherNeck said:


> Hey Gary @Cigary, I need a wood boat. Think you could build me a huge @ss ashtray? LOL


Meanie! :wink2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Please follow up as you progress - I love this stuff.

And @Cigary , thanks for the laughs.

(Wish they still let kids build ashtrays in school).


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Everything I f'd up in woodshop in high school turned into an ashtray....step stool>ashtray......end table> big ashtray.


That's hilarious! I always just started out making an ashtray! Turned into scrap wood!


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

pics or it didn't happen , LOL . pics man pics . I know it will turn out well .


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Please follow up as you progress - I love this stuff.
> 
> And @Cigary , thanks for the laughs.
> 
> (Wish they still let kids build ashtrays in school).


There was a method to my madness...in another post I talked about me being the only cigar smoker in HS in 1968-72....I was a legend and gained credibility with the smokers and dopers and jocks and of course the women. There was a city park next to the HS where we'd go before class and smoke whatever was our favorite tobacco and me with this at the time...huge Churchill .... made everybody laugh as if it was a "lark" for me to smoke something that big. Over the years they made it a point to include me in everything and didn't look at me like I was the "jock" with Varsity Letters in 3 different sports...I was accepted everywhere.

Wood-shop provided me with an excuse to make ashtrays for a lot of people.....some were very fashionable with lacquers and rich color stains...notched out designs. I'd pretend to screw up projects and then put them to the side for when the teacher would allow us to play around one day a week....Ashtray Day for me. I could whip out 3 or 4 in that 2 hour class and take them over to the park to give away...that's how legends start.


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Cigary, off topic but yes we even had an area on high school campus where students could smoke if their parents signed giving them permission.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

gunnersguru said:


> pics or it didn't happen , LOL . pics man pics . I know it will turn out well .


LOL, I haven't been able to work on it the last few days and I can't work well while stopping to take photos.:grin2: I'll try to get some up this weekend.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Cigary said:


> Wood-shop provided me with an excuse to make ashtrays for a lot of people.....some were very fashionable with lacquers and rich color stains...notched out designs. I'd pretend to screw up projects and then put them to the side for when the teacher would allow us to play around one day a week....Ashtray Day for me. I could whip out 3 or 4 in that 2 hour class and take them over to the park to give away...that's how legends start.


I went on a whole speech the other day about how important wood and auto shop are in schools. My reflection in the mirror loved it. Everyone's social and status budget gets reset. Everyone is there to make shit.....and that's it. And you help each other out, get noticed it you don't get noticed in other classes. And if you made cool ashtrays, that's social capital........

Unless you're the really weird guy. There were some kids that not even wood shop could help....


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I went on a whole speech the other day about how important wood and auto shop are in schools. My reflection in the mirror loved it. Everyone's social and status budget gets reset. Everyone is there to make shit.....and that's it. And you help each other out, get noticed it you don't get noticed in other classes. And if you made cool ashtrays, that's social capital........
> 
> Unless you're the really weird guy. There were some kids that not even wood shop could help....


I know that guy... in the back trying to make weapons and stuff.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Alright gents, here are some pics after the 220 grit sanding of the outside. Next are the finger rests and inner bowl sanding. Whatcha think so far? Should I keep the corners sharp or bevel them?


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Beautiful. I say bevel the corners....


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Wow, looks great.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Awesome!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Alright gents, here are some pics after the 220 grit sanding of the outside. Next are the finger rests and inner bowl sanding. Whatcha think so far? Should I keep the corners sharp or bevel them?


In MY opinion, leave them sharp. Or even better I'd see it an octagon


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

That is bad-assery at it's finest. It looks great so far.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I like it...my ashtray today is a 5 gallon bucket with a wire handle....awesome!


----------



## cigarsinmypipe (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice work man!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments and likes. Much appreciated! @JohnBrody15 I went with your suggestion (sorta) and did a soft bevel on all edges. I gotta say, I'm loving how it's turning out so far.
I spent valuable time yesturday constructing a "sanding ball", but it saved me time in the end. You can see in on the drill in the first photo.
Ok, so everything sanded to 220 grit (check), edges develed (check), finger rests created and sanded (check).
All that's left is about 5 coats of poly (sanding in between each coat). I got some on last night and will pick it back up this A.M.
I'll keep you gents posted
Oh yea, the first photo was actually taken for the WDYST (Non-Habanos) thread, but in it you can see the "sanding ball" I made so I added here as well.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Cigary said:


> I like it...my ashtray today is a 5 gallon bucket with a wire handle....awesome!


Yea, mine is a piece of pine 2x4 that I wittled out to make an ashtray about 3 or 4 years ago. I've seen ashtrays online go for $60+ that I liked so I decided to spend $100+ to make my own. Lol, the wife loves the logic in that. She just doesn't understand does she?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> I like it...my ashtray today is a 5 gallon bucket with a wire handle....awesome!


The world is my ashtray..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

bozoo said:


> In MY opinion, leave them sharp. Or even better I'd see it an octagon


I like that idea. I've got to make one of our BOTLs here one and may go that route on that one. Shhhhh, don't let him know.....:wink2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

LeatherNeck said:


> Yea, mine is a piece of pine 2x4 that I wittled out to make an ashtray about 3 or 4 years ago. I've seen ashtrays online go for $60+ that I liked so I decided to spend $100+ to make my own. Lol, the wife loves the logic in that. She just doesn't understand does she?


It's ashtray art...you can't put a price on it.:grin2:



UBC03 said:


> The world is my ashtray..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I need to put that for my new Sig Line!:laugh2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> It's ashtray art...you can't put a price on it.:grin2:
> 
> I need to put that for my new Sig Line!:laugh2:


It's all bio degradable. I'm just doing what I can for the environment.

The neighbor separates his paper, plastic, glass, and aluminum. I throw my nubs in the yard.. We all do what we can to help.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Cigary said:


> It's ashtray art...you can't put a price on it.:grin2:


Exactly! That's why I haven't told her the total cost yet.:laugh2: Pretty sure I'm gonna be on lockdown from making any cigar purchases for a few weeks.:surprise:



Cigary said:


> I need to put that for my new Sig Line!:laugh2:


I was thinking the very same thing. You can have it though, I like your quote better anyway.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Just kind of an update here; I've got 3 coats of Polycrylic on it now and sanded. I will do the same with at least one more and then apply a final coat. Instead of sanding the final coat, I'll use 0000 or 00000 steel wool. I'll post a final photo once complete.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> It's all bio degradable. I'm just doing what I can for the environment.
> 
> The neighbor separates his paper, plastic, glass, and aluminum. I throw my nubs in the yard.. We all do what we can to help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I hear ya....Ive got geraniums with a nice criollo root system....im freakin botonist!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

LeatherNeck said:


> Just kind of an update here; I've got 3 coats of Polycrylic on it now and sanded. I will do the same with at least one more and then apply a final coat. Instead of sanding the final coat, I'll use 0000 or 00000 steel wool. I'll post a final photo once complete.


You should put a couple bands under your next coat of poly.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> You should put a couple bands under your next coat of poly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That sounds like it would look awesome.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alrightdriver said:


> That sounds like it would look awesome.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Nothin like a couple Quorum and Ron Mexico bands to class it up.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Nothin like a couple Quorum and Ron Mexico bands to class it up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I would say a swisher or 2 wouldn't hurt as well.. Perhaps a Philly for good measure.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> You should put a couple bands under your next coat of poly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


IDk, I think the beauty of this one is seeing the laminated layers.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> IDk, I think the beauty of this one is seeing the laminated layers.


That is also true.. Or leave them out off the bowl and put the bands only around the edges. I think there is an argument to go together way really.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

While I appreciate the ideas and enjoy the enthusiasm, I'm going to keep this one as is. I've worked really hard to achieve this look and want that beauty to shine. This was by no means and easy project but an enjoyable one non-the-less. (that's not to say one I build down the road won't incorporate cigar bands as the focal point.)


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Ok brothers, I've finally finished it. Buffed, polished, and ready for action......I present you, my new ash tray:vs_OMG::surprise:


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Ok brothers, I've finally finished it. Buffed, polished, and ready for action......I present you, my new ash tray:vs_OMG::surprise:


Gorgeous. You taking orders?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MidwestToker said:


> Gorgeous. You taking orders?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should only be a few hundred. There's alot of time in that tray.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

MidwestToker said:


> Gorgeous. You taking orders?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha Ha, not for this one. :wink2:This is a one of a kind. I will be making more though.......drawing out plans for a couple more now.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Should only be a few hundred. There's alot of time in that tray.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes sir! I've got at least 30 hrs. and around $100 just in materials. Lol, don't tell my wife!:vs_whistle:
It was what I wanted and envisioned and there's nothing else like it, so I'm satisfied. It's definitely a conversation piece.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

@LeatherNeck that thing looks awesome. Nice work.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> @LeatherNeck that thing looks awesome. Nice work.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir! I wish that I could do more in this hobbie, but unfortunately my ankle limits my abilities. I could have done this in half the time if not for my restriction. I love wood work and would do it full time if I could pay the bills. Glad you like it.


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Yes sir! I've got at least 30 hrs. and around $100 just in materials. Lol, don't tell my wife!:vs_whistle:
> It was what I wanted and envisioned and there's nothing else like it, so I'm satisfied. It's definitely a conversation piece.


Looks great, at least each one would be unique.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Thig said:


> Looks great, at least each one would be unique.


Thanks @Thig. If I'm ever up you way, we're gonna have to meet up. Seeing your "Bourbon Bar" makes me thirsty. Lol:grin2:


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Thanks @Thig. If I'm ever up you way, we're gonna have to meet up. Seeing your "Bourbon Bar" makes me thirsty. Lol:grin2:


You bet.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

@LeatherNeck amazing looking work.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

TCstr8 said:


> @LeatherNeck amazing looking work.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Beautiful work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks HG!


----------



## dhumac (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks great!

I took a different (and much less elegant route) I use a large junk of birch for a drink side table out on the porch - one that I was having too hard of a time splitting to make into firewood. My brother-in-law and I were sitting smoking a couple of Tabak Especial's this weekend (I do like them - they are a very satisfying mild smoke) and he suggested that if I hollow it out a little in a bowl shape and then cut a couple of groves with the chainsaw it would make a nice ash tray ... so that's what I did - its pretty darn rough - but it works, looks cool (to me and him) - and all I needed to do is grab another junk for another drink table! Cost 0$ and I get to call it (if I want) folk art :vs_laugh:


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

WOW leather that is a work of art .


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

By far the most beautiful ashtray I've ever seen. I certainly would only use it to catch fallen ash and never extinguish a cigar inside of it. I don't extinguish cigars anyway, but still. Keep an eye on your friends to make sure they don't grind one out in the bottom!

As nice as it is, I'll give one suggestion. If it was already suggested, my bad.

The cigar rests are perhaps better placed in the corners. The corners are wider which will give a longer resting area. The rests on the edge are a tad small IMO.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Del Fuego said:


> By far the most beautiful ashtray I've ever seen. I certainly would only use it to catch fallen ash and never extinguish a cigar inside of it. I don't extinguish cigars anyway, but still. Keep an eye on your friends to make sure they don't grind one out in the bottom!
> 
> As nice as it is, I'll give one suggestion. If it was already suggested, my bad.
> 
> The cigar rests are perhaps better placed in the corners. The corners are wider which will give a longer resting area. The rests on the edge are a tad small IMO.


Thanks brother! That means alot to me. I'll be the only one to use it other than my dad on occasion so yes, no squashing out a gar in my tray!
I respect your input/suggestion and considered it in the original design, but I just liked the looks of the corner joints. I had planned for an inch & a half of rest b4 I decided to taper the edges. I now have an inch and a quarter, which IMO is bare minimum, but it's working. The balance seems to be fine and the cigar actually rests steady. Your point is valid, I just decided to go for esthetics.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

It is a beautiful piece, I would be hard pressed to actually use it lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> It is a beautiful piece, I would be hard pressed to actually use it lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm not one for decorations, I'm more about function. If I can't use it, it serves no purpose to me. I made it to be used. Beautiful or not, I'll wear it out. :wink2:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I say carve or burn some initials on the bottom. Sign your art.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I say carve or burn some initials on the bottom. Sign your art.


It's a thought, but why? I'm a nobody who made a personal use ashtray. I don't think you'll find it on a trade show selling for $$$$$$. Signatures on products are for people that are recognized. To me it's not an art piece it's functional. 
Thanks John for the input, but it's just a block of wood to catch my ash when it falls. :vs_laugh:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> It's a thought, but why? I'm a nobody who made a personal use ashtray. I don't think you'll find it on a trade show selling for $$$$$$. Signatures on products are for people that are recognized. To me it's not an art piece it's functional.
> Thanks John for the input, but it's just a block of wood to catch my ash when it falls. :vs_laugh:


I was thinking that if you mark it or sign it, it's recognition that it is handmade, one of a kind, made with skill. If it's your first one, then it's more like you're a student of the handmade arts, and it's tradition to sign a piece. If you break tradition the art gods will be angry lol


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

In that case, will a Sharpie suffice? Lol


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

A sharpie is a very humble and modest choice:grin2:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Then I shall sign it and make it an official art piece.


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah, that thing looks gorgeous, I really, really like it a lot.


----------



## 5280Nomad (Jun 29, 2017)

That's a damn fine looking ash tray!


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

*ash or art ? that is the question .*

well well well , what do we have here gentleman . A handmade ashtray from leatherNeck . what a nice job he did on it . I took pics with a big H Cohiba but after loading the pics I saw my last big H was the same so tonights toke will be a monte open regata . thanks to leatherNeck and a work of art.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

gunnersguru said:


> well well well , what do we have here gentleman . A handmade ashtray from leatherNeck . what a nice job he did on it . I took pics with a big H Cohiba but after loading the pics I saw my last big H was the same so tonights toke will be a monte open regata . thanks to leatherNeck and a work of art.


That is awesome!! @LeatherNeck does good Work.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

gunnersguru said:


> well well well , what do we have here gentleman . A handmade ashtray from leatherNeck . what a nice job he did on it . I took pics with a big H Cohiba but after loading the pics I saw my last big H was the same so tonights toke will be a monte open regata . thanks to leatherNeck and a work of art.


Damn man, looking good!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I've got some nice shots of it that I took b4 sending it off. I wanted to wait until @gunnersguru got the package b4 uploading. I'll get them up when I get a chance. Thanks guys!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

For all who care or are just really bored, here are some photos of the ash catcher that I made for @gunnersguru. Enjoy...:vs_cool:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

As for the "specifics" : Spanish Cedar 1" thick, 6 cigar capacity, Red Mahogany stain, Polycrylic coating.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> For all who care or are just really bored, here are some photos of the ash catcher that I made for @gunnersguru. Enjoy...:vs_cool:


F*#%ing beautiful my man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> For all who care or are just really bored, here are some photos of the ash catcher that I made for @gunnersguru. Enjoy...:vs_cool:


Badassery right there bro!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Kimsteve58 (Aug 18, 2017)

gunnersguru said:


> well well well , what do we have here gentleman . A handmade ashtray from leatherNeck . what a nice job he did on it . I took pics with a big H Cohiba but after loading the pics I saw my last big H was the same so tonights toke will be a monte open regata . thanks to leatherNeck and a work of art.


WoW!!! I'd buy one!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimsteve58 (Aug 18, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> For all who care or are just really bored, here are some photos of the ash catcher that I made for @gunnersguru. Enjoy...:vs_cool:


Man, I'd buy one!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Kimsteve58 said:


> Man, I'd buy one!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @Kimsteve58, that makes me feel good. I wish I could build enough or had the time to do custom orders on a regular basis to sell them. I really enjoy making them, when I can. If you would like to PM about them we can see what we can work out. Thanks!

BTW, love the tat. Is it your tattoo? I used to be a photographer years ago before my accident.


----------



## Kimsteve58 (Aug 18, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Thanks @Kimsteve58, that makes me feel good. I wish I could build enough or had the time to do custom orders on a regular basis to sell them. I really enjoy making them, when I can. If you would like to PM about them we can see what we can work out. Thanks!
> 
> BTW, love the tat. Is it your tattoo? I used to be a photographer years ago before my accident.


Not my tat, I love THAT one because the hubby dabbles in photography. I have my fair share of them tho.......:vs_laugh:


----------



## Todd Isom (Sep 12, 2017)

I've thought about something similar from wood , but what kind of finish would hold up best?


----------



## Todd Isom (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice job


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Todd Isom said:


> I've thought about something similar from wood , but what kind of finish would hold up best?


Depending on how you intend to use (or abuse) it, your options are vast. Seasoned cigar smokers, such as myself and many here on Puff, know to never stub out a cigar; therefore, I finish mine like I would any other piece of wood furniture. I stain and use multiple coats of Polycrylic to finish the ones I've done so far. With that in mind you could stain, paint, or just use a clear finish to complete the work. With these methods, you will still need to use a top finish like Polycrylic to protect and seal your creation.
Other methods that you can employ are Wood Oil or Wood Wax. These do well to bring out the natural luster and grain of the wood but are not a "once and done" type of finish. Oils and waxes must be applied periodically in order to keep the wood sealed and looking nice. 
Some people also lay a piece of glass in the bottom to help protect the finish from hot ash and/or burning matches.
Longevity of the finished product also depends on the type of wood and the environment for which you intend to use it. Softer, more porous woods are best used or kept indoors and out of the weather (i.e., spanish cedar, pine, and birch). Harder, tighter grained, less porous or moisture resistant woods can be used and kept outdoors (i.e., teak, redwood, and red cedar).
Hope this helps in your endeavors.


----------

